# The Future of The Republican Party



## Marco Fucko (May 26, 2020)

Post thoughts here on what direction the Republicans will take after Trump serves his second term. Do you guys think they will maintain ties with the religious right, even in a time where religiosity has been slowly but surely declining for years? Will they lean more heavily into Nationalism and right populism with guys like Carlson? Or will they display 420 IQ and become hard leftists to finally make Democrats the real racists?

Personally I can see them returning to a pre-Trump attitude of neoconservatism and fighting in the name of deregulation and religious mores. A lot of the #NeverTrumpers still have positions of influence after all, and a lot of the more mainstream New Right types have been leaning into the anti-SJW shtick, probably to keep favor with religious Republicans.


----------



## soft kitty (May 26, 2020)

Hard to say. The Right's platform has remained largely consistent over the years. Pro-life, patriotism, tradition, religion, low taxes, less regulation. I think it's going to stay the same after Trump is out of office.

It's the Left who's platform has shifted radically.


----------



## HumanHive (May 26, 2020)

The alliance between the GOP and the religious right was not an alliance with religion in general, it was with politically active evangelicals - who by this point have been thouroughly told to fuck off.

I personally hated the evangelicals because all you needed to do to appease them was mention God and Jesus a few times, and afterwards needed produce zero results. They were a useless albatross on the party; which is not true of religion in general.

As for the future of the GOP, it is clearly becoming a populist worker's party. Pity some in the GOP still want to stab them in the back too.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 26, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> As for the future of the GOP, it is clearly becoming a populist worker's party. Pity some in the GOP still want to stab them in the back too.



That'll be the most interesting intraparty conflict. Not saying the Democrats aren't pro-corporation, but the Republicans have been moreso. Having figureheads sympathetic to workers like Tucker and part of Alt-Right rhetoric being in favor of domestic workers over immigrants is bound to come to a head against the like of the Kochs.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 26, 2020)

Be more stupid.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 26, 2020)

Anime avatar pseudo Republicans unite!


----------



## Duke Nukem (May 26, 2020)

The DNC is going full blown communist but Trumpism has largely become the face of the party, most of the never Trumpers are either out of office or writing ludicrous "journalism" articles about how "unmanly" or whatever they think DJT is. It seems somewhat unlikely that Joe Biden is going to be replaced with somebody that knows what planet he's on, so whatever the party is in the next few years we'll probably be stuck with them.

I'm happy as long as they don't take my guns away and turn the country into a commie SJW gulag.


----------



## Slap47 (May 26, 2020)

Nobody can replace Trump. Everybody will try to act like him but they will succumb to scandals. They'll give up on being Trump and fallback on their evangelical ways and lose. 

The US is a majority Democrat country and most people dislike the religious right. Trump was able to deconstruct a lineup of evangelicals during his primary but they're still in the party.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (May 26, 2020)

Libertarians that actively want to win aid the GOP into becoming a no so bad alternative for desinfranchised leftists and demographic shifts with community leaders make the party more accesible in the groups the DNC has been preying on for decades. Fundamentally both big parties end up becoming the same except economics and how explicit they are on social issues. If theres any attribute I can see the GOP keeping intact is their stances on foreing intervention. These changes could lead the GOP to reclaim their status, since they could reclaim Lincoln and Roosevelt and back it up with modern leaders. However I see these changes not being of any matter in the future because both parties, again, fundamentally will only be different when they come in contention of the White House.
I know I might sound very optimistic but the truth is that american politics are drifting and certain groups are willing to vote GOP if they bother to pander to them. Even if they do nothing its still between them (the default politicians) and the wackos that seem to be the DNCs future.


----------



## Ita Mori (May 26, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> The US is a majority Democrat country



Based on what?



Slap47 said:


> most people dislike the religious right.



Most people also dislike the IdPol left. 

It's far easier for a religious loon to downplay his bible thumping than it is for troons to downplay their victimhood.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 26, 2020)

Hmmm, hard to say. The party became proactively entropic rather than conservative a while ago and it's constantly milling around for a new 'reagan', Trump has added a popularist element but it's ultimatly reactionary rather than proactive.  Although the subtext of acknowlaging that America wasnt great was a stroke of brilliance.
 If they're smart they'll build on the rust belt wins and incorporate some working class wellfare issue issues and some policies to de-incentivize using Mexicans.  Bush largely proved they don't really have to do anything to get the  bible belt to vote for them so the group is ultimatly irrelivant outside of free votes.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 26, 2020)

It'll either become a dead party in 30 years due to America becoming less white or shift its ideology.


----------



## PC78 (May 26, 2020)

Well, I'm a young conservative voter. In general I like the Republican party,though the don't get enough conservative things done. I actually voted for a conservative third party in 2012 and 2016.


----------



## BeboRefugee (May 26, 2020)

Given the Democrats are becoming more and more pro-business-- as in, will defend the multi-billion entity to death if it has a pride flag variant on its logo-- I predict a subtle shift in the dynamics to one where the Dems attract people that want control (be it governmental or private) because they deem it necessary to safeguard whatever rights and privileges their secondary identity groups fall into, while Republicans maintain a focus on personal and economic autonomy, even if it's only the rich that get the tax cuts.

I think regardless of 2020's result, Trump is just the symbol of whats to come electorally. The West Coast, the South-west border states, and the Atlantic Metro will be solidly democrat due to status quo politics + 20 more years of demographics.
Meanwhile, Republicans maintain a lot of what they've currently got. They may lose Florida as a battleground state and Texas will go purple, but in order to survive they need to replace that with the Rust Belt. Michigan and Ohio already nearly make up for losing Texas on their own. Consolidating the north alongside their other southern and fly-over states is a viable coalition, with an emphasis on economic prosperity and attention for people that clearly haven't been getting any from the Democrats (unless it's about dirty water or gun crime)

This is probably why the DNC like Biden. He stalls this transformation for a bit because unlike Hillary, he won't list off the various minority groups he's gonna advocate for, he harkens back to an almost-comically old style of politics that used to resonate with people. If the Democrats can find a way to inhibit Republicans from conquering the north then they've got it in the bag.. They've already got 250 EC seats secure, so low turnout by black people or Latinos doesn't hold a candle to the, what? 80 EC seats in the Rust Belt that are feasibly flippable.

It's sort of ironic that the Democrats are eagerly awaiting it, and the Trumpian Republicans see it as an apocalyptic inevitability, but the USA become white minority by 2050 will just make it's electoral politics more white-focused than ever. Most black people, asians and hispanics are gonna thoroughly solidify the allegiance of states in the North-east, South and West, leaving the what? 80+% white states in the Rust Belt with the attention of both parties as the kingmakers for the foreseeable future.
that's how I predict at least one future election to go. Maybe Venezuela will suffer an exodus of millions of anti-communists and permanently redden Texas? The future hinges on the RNC and DNC's immediate strategies whether they make sense or not


----------



## Niggernerd (May 26, 2020)

Should be pro anime


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (May 26, 2020)

I think it's irrelevant what way the Republican party changes. They're on course to be out-bred by Democrat voters.

I don't mean this in the "secure a future for white children" sense. For all the Republican tantrums about abortion; the demographics more likely to vote Democrat are expanding. And the flight from coastal states into previously Republican strongholds like Texas (See Austin's radical change on this front) is only speeding this up.

In the long term it's going to take the Democrats doing something so awful they can never recover from it and considering they made a come back from being the pro slavery party this is unlikely. Either that, or it would necessitate the rise of a new party far more tempting and attractive to their current core base to split or entirely take away the vote.

In my opinion for the foreseeable the Republican party is too damaged with a history of several recent presidents that can only politely be described as "strange" in regards to Bush jr, Trump etc and terrible optics. Like it's now widely regarded not as the party of religious loons in Europe, but the party of tin foil bat wearing q anon flat earther speds.

I mean the online behaviour helps right now, and Trump is almost guaranteed to get in again. There may even be future republican governments after but down the line....Yeah, demographically they're fucked.

And before someone accuses me of being a leftie, I really ain't.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 26, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> That'll be the most interesting intraparty conflict. Not saying the Democrats aren't pro-corporation, but the Republicans have been moreso. Having figureheads sympathetic to workers like Tucker and part of Alt-Right rhetoric being in favor of domestic workers over immigrants is bound to come to a head against the like of the Kochs.



The Conservative populists aren't Anti-corporate though. I think most of them will be perfectly fine with the traditional "don't regulate and tax business" too much mantra of the party. What they don't like is overweening corporate power. So Google paying little tax = Okay, Google telling you what morality is = Bad. Conservative populism is also perfectly okay with a certain degree of social welfare that serves to buttress the economy so long as it does become the economy itself. i.e, Small Business loans backed by Uncle Sugar = Okay. "Infinite free money" in the form of Gibs = Bad.

This is the major diverging point between the Neocons and the new Populists conservatives. The Neocons love them some power structures. Government or Corporate, does not really matter. The Populist conservatives absolutely despise them. The Neocons also have a very darwinian view of the economy. In that if Wal-Mart and Amazon destroy the small local retailers, then that is fine. Feeds back into their love of power structure. Populist conservatives would point out this is unfair, and probably also supported by arbitrary government support anyway, like with Amazons sweetheart deal with the Post Office.

I think the only real shift in the Republican party will be the Neocons getting replaced by the Populist wing. None of the up and coming young Republicans are Neocons. They all are coming from the Populist side.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 26, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> I think it's irrelevant what way the Republican party changes. They're on course to be out-bred by Democrat voters.
> 
> I don't mean this in the "secure a future for white children" sense. For all the Republican tantrums about abortion; the demographics more likely to vote Democrat are expanding. And the flight from coastal states into previously Republican strongholds like Texas (See Austin's radical change on this front) is only speeding this up.
> 
> ...



I think you have a point about the Republican Party being too damaged by the optics of guys like Reagan and Bush (and Trump to a lesser extent) but at the same time, I would not be surprised if we see another major party realignment in the 2020's if Trump wins a second term.

I'm not going to jinx it and say Trump has it in the bag, especially since COVID-19 is a major X-factor nobody saw coming, and several states hit hardest by lockdowns are potentially key swing states like Michigan.

But if Trump does win a second term, then expect both the GOP and the DNC to realign or at least massively overhaul their platforms and do some major restructuring all throughout the 2020's and 2030's.

Right now, all these assumptions of the Republican Party becoming nonviable in the long-term are built on the assumption that the current Sixth Party System that's been in place since 1980 at the latest (and 1968 at the earliest) is going to remain in place for the long-term.

We're at a point where we could see the end of the Sixth Party System and the start of a Seventh Party System within this decade, and it's honestly a 50/50 shot either way of the current party system continuing along for another generation or a new political paradigm begin to take shape here in America.


----------



## Terrorist (May 26, 2020)

It'll only survive post-boomers as "(Implied) White Workers Party". The direction it was going pre-Trump and what party elites still think is the way to go, "Diet Democrat Zionist Libertarians", will kill it. Look at how the existing Libertarian Party does...people don't vote for that shit.


----------



## Slap47 (May 26, 2020)

Ita Mori said:


> Based on what?



Most people eligible to vote are registered with the Democratic Party and most independents lean blue. The country is majority Democrat and the only thing stopping an actual Blue Wave is Trump's powerful personality and the utter corruption of the Democratic party. 




Ita Mori said:


> Most people also dislike the IdPol left.
> 
> It's far easier for a religious loon to downplay his bible thumping than it is for troons to downplay their victimhood.



Not really. They can be tard wrangled but they now have an oppression complex. Can't help but sperg out and say things that most Americans find objectionable.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 26, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Most people eligible to vote are registered with the Democratic Party and most independents lean blue. The country is majority Democrat and the only thing stopping an actual Blue Wave is Trump's powerful personality and the utter corruption of the Democratic party.



It is worth noting that Dem presidential candidates have always won the popular vote since 92 with the exception of W. Bush.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 26, 2020)

he will never leave office, the dems will have fucked up blue states so badly by 2024 that they will disolve the US. a red rump state will be ruled by Trump till he dies while the Pestswamps will be ruled by Aids, cannibal crackheads and AOC.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (May 26, 2020)

They'll steadily pander more and more to minority groups as the demographics shift. 
Red Flag Laws will become a major plank in their platform.
Stance on immigration will go from "no illegals" to "illegals as long as they are working and paying taxes".
Christianity will be used like how Trump used that picture of him eating that taco bowl, as a one off way to pander to moderate Christians.
Abortion will be a non-issue to the Party.

But they'll still be clamoring for tax cuts and reforms to still lull the working man into the Party.


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 26, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> They'll steadily pander more and more to minority groups as the demographics shift.
> Red Flag Laws will become a major plank in their platform.
> Stance on immigration will go from "no illegals" to "illegals as long as they are working and paying taxes".
> Christianity will be used like how Trump used that picture of him eating that taco bowl, as a one off way to pander to moderate Christians.
> ...


Party might as well be dead or die off then if they will be no better than diet democrats when the democrats are there. Either way the GOP elites were for open borders and amnesty as well as Zionism. Need to dump all that garbage.


----------



## Reverend (May 26, 2020)

Black People and Latinos need to be pulled in en masse to swell the ranks of the defecting hipsters who want socialism and bernbern UBI bux.  Court them and make them Conservatives for life as the rust belt and middle of america is still as red as the bloodshot eyes of Biden and swings left only when union jobs are threatened and business' shutter.

There needs to be an influx of people into the party or else it will die as very very few young white people are voting R until they experience the soul crushing work force  first hand away from the helicopter Karen winemoms.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 26, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Black People and Latinos need to be pulled in en masse to swell the ranks of the defecting hipsters who want socialism and bernbern UBI bux.  Court them and make them Conservatives for life as the rust belt and middle of america is still as red as the bloodshot eyes of Biden and swings left only when union jobs are threatened and business' shutter.
> 
> There needs to be an influx of people into the party or else it will die as very very few young white people are voting R until they experience the soul crushing work force  first hand away from the helicopter Karen winemoms.



How should they pull in blacks and hispanics, in your opinion?


----------



## Reverend (May 26, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> How should they pull in blacks and hispanics, in your opinion?



Latinos are all about finding a path through the immigration nightmare. If they are already here, not in jail, not a convicted felon and working, then get them to be citizens so they get to paying taxes FFS.    Not saying blanket immunity here, either get them to be citizens or boot them the fuck out, which then creates a vacuum for jobs....

which then brings in the black workforce who now have the opportunity to work in those jobs that hispanics illegals took from them.  The factories have no choice but to hire locals to do that work now that their work force is basically on a bus for the border.  This will then give them a sense of not needing the system to hand hold their life and bring in a sense of making something better for themselves.  This happened already in Alabama during the last ICE raids. 

Doesn't matter what you believe, whatever party you put your flag in, hard work and fiscal responsibility pays off in the long term. We've seen that with 2nd and 3rd generation children of illegals, asian (pacific and eastern), and any other ethno group that integrates into our society.  The groups that don't (Africans and Radical Muslims) are lost causes anyway as they will never learn the language and culture.   I can go on and on about this but it's a tangent.



TLDR: Immigtration and Jobs will bring in both and that's the platform of the Republican party basically in a nutshell. NO handouts, tell them they gotta earn it, but make the goal achievable and not saying they'll go from the ghetto to Gates over night.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (May 26, 2020)

Either they maintain their current base and eventually die when demograhics shift against them, however long that takes, or they attempt to gain more groups for the party and alienate the whites in it; So either way they are likely fucked long term. 
Of course this is a massive generalization of the situation: they probably can do a bit more manuvering before either scenario happens, but I still think you will eventually arrive at either conclusion.


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 26, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Latinos are all about finding a path through the immigration nightmare. If they are already here, not in jail, not a convicted felon and working, then get them to be citizens so they get to paying taxes FFS.    Not saying blanket immunity here, either get them to be citizens or boot them the fuck out, which then creates a vacuum for jobs....
> 
> which then brings in the black workforce who now have the opportunity to work in those jobs that hispanics illegals took from them.  The factories have no choice but to hire locals to do that work now that their work force is basically on a bus for the border.  This will then give them a sense of not needing the system to hand hold their life and bring in a sense of making something better for themselves.  This happened already in Alabama during the last ICE raids.
> 
> ...



Muslims used to vote Republican because of the Jewish influence in the Democratic Party but Bush pissed all that away with the two wars. And there is a divide in Muslims between pre and post 1980s roughly where the ones that came earlier are more Republicans whereas the more younger generation is more leftist in nature for some reason and can be written off. Also the newer generation are more of the refugee type thanks to the foreign neocon and neoliberal wars compared to those who came here legally to find work.


----------



## BeboRefugee (May 26, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Latinos are all about finding a path through the immigration nightmare. If they are already here, not in jail, not a convicted felon and working, then get them to be citizens so they get to paying taxes FFS.    Not saying blanket immunity here, either get them to be citizens or boot them the fuck out, which then creates a vacuum for jobs....
> 
> which then brings in the black workforce who now have the opportunity to work in those jobs that hispanics illegals took from them.  The factories have no choice but to hire locals to do that work now that their work force is basically on a bus for the border.  This will then give them a sense of not needing the system to hand hold their life and bring in a sense of making something better for themselves.  This happened already in Alabama during the last ICE raids.
> 
> ...


But there was already an amnesty in 1986 and it didn't accomplish any of those things. They never secured the border and monied interests made sure of that.
This isn't even a rights issue, that's just the masking tape the Democrats tell their IdPol base, this is very simple pennies and dollars rationale; businesses want workers that have 0 bargaining power, and knowingly hiring illegals means you've got them by the balls, even if they are non-disruptive and hard-working. 
And just assuming assimilation will happen while even LEGAL immigration is in the net-millions year-on-year is wishful thinking too, when you consider Spanish-speaking communities, in urban metros like NYC but most accutely in states comprising old Aztlan; those hispanics have achieved a critical mass wherein they can live their lives in a society unimpeded by their inability to speak english. The government caters to them, parallel businesses cater to them. For all intents and purposes they are benefitting from the economy but not being part of civil society. This isn't even a moral judgement, but it's facilitated something easy and it isn't healthy for the country long-term.
This isn't like the Progressive Era, where racism was rampant and tremendous pressure on every front to assimilate-- and even then it's for your children's sake, not necessarily your own. Assimilation isn't inevitable when we have a whole class of citizens conditioned into thinking the smallest micro-aggression or act of civic chauvinism is a hate crime that warrants ruining somebody's life.


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 26, 2020)

Hyrip123876 said:


> But there was already an amnesty in 1986 and it didn't accomplish any of those things. They never secured the border and monied interests made sure of that.
> This isn't even a rights issue, that's just the masking tape the Democrats tell their IdPol base, this is very simple pennies and dollars rationale; businesses want workers that have 0 bargaining power, and knowingly hiring illegals means you've got them by the balls, even if they are non-disruptive and hard-working.
> And just assuming assimilation will happen while even LEGAL immigration is in the net-millions year-on-year is wishful thinking too, when you consider Spanish-speaking communities, in urban metros like NYC but most accutely in states comprising old Aztlan; those hispanics have achieved a critical mass wherein they can live their lives in a society unimpeded by their inability to speak english. The government caters to them, parallel businesses cater to them. For all intents and purposes they are benefitting from the economy but not being part of civil society. This isn't even a moral judgement, but it's facilitated something easy and it isn't healthy for the country long-term.
> This isn't like the Progressive Era, where racism was rampant and tremendous pressure on every front to assimilate-- and even then it's for your children's sake, not necessarily your own. Assimilation isn't inevitable when we have a whole class of citizens conditioned into thinking the smallest micro-aggression or act of civic chauvinism is a hate crime that warrants ruining somebody's life.


So country will balkanize potientially because the something happened after the 1950s where everything just change culturally. And the progressives were running the democratic party in the 1960s as they were in the 1910s. They were losing power slowly though.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 26, 2020)

I can see the Republicans splitting along social lines, and the Dems splitting along economic lines, with the four new parties fighting and allying with each other.

Best case scenario is that it gives more options, worst case scenario is it fractures us all even more.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 26, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I can see the Republicans splitting along social lines, and the Dems splitting along economic lines, with the four new parties fighting and allying with each other.
> 
> Best case scenario is that it gives more options, worst case scenario is it fractures us all even more.



The two party system is WAY too entrenched for that. There's been popular third party options but at the end of the day they're a drop in the bucket of the history of two parties vying for America's vote.

If any splinters from the establishment do happen, that splinter will die. If progressives or nationalists want their parties to change, they'll have to infiltrate and play the game.


----------



## Oglooger (May 26, 2020)

They should stop being cringe since that's gay an unrealistic.
focus on gamer rights and prepare for the imminent skeleton race war


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (May 26, 2020)

The religious right will continue to support the GOP, but with less and less ability to dictate terms to the party as a whole. Fiscal conservatives will continue to align themselves with the party, hoping to gut whatever is left of the welfare state and get even more tax breaks.

Really depend if Trump gets another term or not. If he does, I think it will continue it's conservative populist direction. I could see the neo-conservatives with defecting completely to the Democrats or forming a nucleus of a new "reform conservative" movement, if that makes sense. If he looses, then old guard will claw they way back to power, with the Trumpists either being tossed aside or switching sides to preserve and enhance their own power.


----------



## jorgoth (May 26, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> he will never leave office, the dems will have fucked up blue states so badly by 2024 that they will disolve the US. a red rump state will be ruled by Trump till he dies while the Pestswamps will be ruled by Aids, cannibal crackheads and AOC.


THE LAST PRESIDENT
HAS SIGNED EXECUTIVE ORDER 1035
DECLARING THE END OF THE REPUBLIC

AMERICA'S FIFTH COLUMN
MAKES ITS DOOMED LAST STAND
IN THE SHADOW OF THE BORDER FENCE

FROM THIS DECISIVE MASSACRE
BY FORCES LOYAL TO THE LAST PRESIDENT
AN IMPERIUM IS BORN


----------



## Terrorist (May 27, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Latinos are all about finding a path through the immigration nightmare. If they are already here, not in jail, not a convicted felon and working, then get them to be citizens so they get to paying taxes FFS.    Not saying blanket immunity here, either get them to be citizens or boot them the fuck out, which then creates a vacuum for jobs....
> 
> which then brings in the black workforce who now have the opportunity to work in those jobs that hispanics illegals took from them.  The factories have no choice but to hire locals to do that work now that their work force is basically on a bus for the border.  This will then give them a sense of not needing the system to hand hold their life and bring in a sense of making something better for themselves.  This happened already in Alabama during the last ICE raids.
> 
> ...



1. So legalize a bunch of illegals (you are suggesting some amnesty here) to own the illegals to bring in the blacks? Dafuq sense does that make? IMO the real "immigration nightmare" is what the inflow of mostly-legal Mexicans is doing to legacy white America, so republicans should make immigrating here even harder for them.
2. What makes you think blacks and hispanics value hard work and personal responsibility the same way whites and asians do? Is work ethic alone what it should take to be an American? Third world peasants probably work very hard, but those societies are still shitholes and not values-compatible with the west. 
3. Immigrants shop at walmart, watch Marvel moves, and use TikTok and shit, but that's not assimilation. What group cares about American heritage and Western civilization other than whites? America is (or should be) more than a shopping mall.

Your case here is just a bunch of platitudes conservatives have been repeating since the 80s to no effect.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 27, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> THE LAST PRESIDENT
> HAS SIGNED EXECUTIVE ORDER 1035
> DECLARING THE END OF THE REPUBLIC
> 
> ...



Gloria in excelcies America.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (May 27, 2020)

Sam Harris did a good podcast with David Frum, where they try to talk people out of voting for Trump. It came from the standpoint of a conscientious Conservative who talked about a lot of reasons why he believes Trump is a fraud. Not going to link to it, Google for the episode.

While I didn't agree with most of what they had to say, there was a lot there to indicate what direction the party may go post-Trump. Frum talked about Affinity Fraud, the idea that a fraudster will do things to make themselves seem sympathetic to their victims.

It was strange to hear, all politicians do this exact thing but no one calls it fraud. Trump just happens to be really good at persuasion, it's a very American quality and there's times I feel like he's being found guilty for being successful but not careful in his words.

The GOP will learn from Trump's candidacy. They will find people capable of connecting to voters without the Trump excess. There's a really important point in what Frum has to say, about authenticity. He criticizes Trump for not being representative of Conservative values, not being a Mitt Romney type. My take is Trump has changed the party forevermore, you're going to see some friction between the straightlaced, law and order GOP types and the ones who are capable of generating attention. Florida, Texas - they might go Purple but I don't think that means they stop generating good candidates who make it to Congress. They're still going to generate the people who appeal to the state more than the Dems ever will.

China is a part of this. We're just starting to wake up to the level of influence they have on US politics. It feels like the GOP is mostly inoculated from what's going on there and I expect that to become the Conservative selling point going forward. There's been a lot of talk about putting China at the center of the 2020 campaign and I have a feeling that's going to persist over several campaign cycles. As long as the GOP can make a credible case for the need for national security, they are going to have seats in the House.

Finally - 2020 is not looking good for the GOP in the Senate and the House. It's really important to pay attention to downballot races when considering the question of Trump's impact on the party. For one, if he loses both chambers, he's going to be impeached again. The process will probably start before he's sworn in for a second term. For another, a neutered Trump doesn't have the ability to ram through judges and do some of the other Conservative stuff he's done during his first term. It's likely he will be received very differently without a majority in the legislature.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 27, 2020)

The GOP, if it's smart, will slowly build on what Trump has started by moving further in a populist conservative direction. That is the way forward and the best way to counter the Dems and their endless appeals to minorities and affluent whites.




Ivan Shatov said:


> Stuff about the Dems taking the Senate and/or holding the House while at the same time Trump is re-elected.


I honestly can't see something like this happening, if Trump wins(which I think he probably will)then I don't see the people who voted for him not voting straight ticket Repub like they did in 2016.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (May 27, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Finally - 2020 is not looking good for the GOP in the Senate and the House. It's really important to pay attention to downballot races when considering the question of Trump's impact on the party. For one, if he loses both chambers, he's going to be impeached again. The process will probably start before he's sworn in for a second term. For another, a neutered Trump doesn't have the ability to ram through judges and do some of the other Conservative stuff he's done during his first term. It's likely he will be received very differently without a majority in the legislature.


I don't think the House will flip back to the GOP, so I see another impeachment trial likely; although I doubt they would have time with the three months before a second inauguration. Given that the Democrats have absolutely no chance of getting ~66 senators (give or take any possible GOP defectors), the Senate would most likely not convict again.

Regarding the Senate, from what I've read the GOP is stronger there than the White House. So it seems to me if the GOP loses the Senate, they would have lost the Presidency as well.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 27, 2020)

Whatever they do they need to dial back on the Zionist shtick. American diaspora Jews don't seem to give a shit and support the Democrats, and at best Israel is like any other "ally" we've been moving mountains for while they shirk their commitments to us/don't do shit in return.

This ultimately comes down to boomers falling hard for the "God's chosen" meme, even though Biblically speaking the old Covenant is dead and "in Christ there is no Jew or Gentile" and all that. Hell, my parents are tenuously Christian and believe a bunch of New Age chakra psychic aliens shit when they're not watching Joyce Myer or Joel Osteen on Sunday. And yet they still think if we don't support Israel, we'll lose God's favor and it'll be bad for America. Fucking boomers will be the death of us, I swear.


----------



## Reverend (May 27, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> 1. So legalize a bunch of illegals (you are suggesting some amnesty here) to own the illegals to bring in the blacks? Dafuq sense does that make? IMO the real "immigration nightmare" is what the inflow of mostly-legal Mexicans is doing to legacy white America, so republicans should make immigrating here even harder for them.
> 2. What makes you think blacks and hispanics value hard work and personal responsibility the same way whites and asians do? Is work ethic alone what it should take to be an American? Third world peasants probably work very hard, but those societies are still shitholes and not values-compatible with the west.
> 3. Immigrants shop at walmart, watch Marvel moves, and use TikTok and shit, but that's not assimilation. What group cares about American heritage and Western civilization other than whites? America is (or should be) more than a shopping mall.
> 
> Your case here is just a bunch of platitudes conservatives have been repeating since the 80s to no effect.



1. Legalize those that want to be citizens, export those that don't/won't.    After a set period make immigration harder and then start locking that border down hardcore.  You will create jobs as you will be building infrastructure which America sorely needs to keep people out on both low skill and high skill if you truly want to streamline the application process from Years to months or weeks.  There's no reason it should take any more than 30 days to see if you are a good fit for America with clear and concise requirements and not require tens of thousands and a lawyer to do it.

2. Because low skill jobs are what is available for folks that barely speak the language or lack the skill set to work in corporate world.  You aren't going to educate and train these people to be AI researchers or Geneticists no matter what anyone says it's UNLIKELY.    Remove illegal and fine the hell out of companies who hire and use them.  When using illegals becomes Non-cost effective to business' then those jobs MAY flow back to americans.   We have a plethora of people who want to work but the jobs they are qualified for are going to someone that will take 20-30% less because they are illegals.  

3.  You gave all examples of integration to American Culture, not American Heritage this is two different concepts. Embracing the culture is the path to success in America.  This isn't Sweden where you can live in your own lil ethnosphere and never have to step foot out of the 6 blocks around your house to get shit done.   We need to continue to remove any barrier from allowing anyone of any race, creed, sex, culture, gender to succeed whenever and wherever if they are the best person for the job.    Equal Opportunity, stay with me this isn't a lefty screed, is the surest way to pulling in people of all backgrounds into American Culture and show they can succeed because they are good at what they do.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (May 28, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> It'll either become a dead party in 30 years due to America becoming less white or shift its ideology.


This, but without any irony. I like Trump, but elections are ultimately a numbers game. What we're going to see is more Hispanics and Indians coming into the country and this is going to permanently tip the scale in favor of the democrats. The country will swing left and the future of American politics will just be one democratic socialist party fighting against a neo-liberal party that is the remnants of the Democrats and the GOP, but bears a closer resemblance to the present day democratic party.


Reverend said:


> 1. Legalize those that want to be citizens, export those that don't/won't.    After a set period make immigration harder and then start locking that border down hardcore.  You will create jobs as you will be building infrastructure which America sorely needs to keep people out on both low skill and high skill if you truly want to streamline the application process from Years to months or weeks.  There's no reason it should take any more than 30 days to see if you are a good fit for America with clear and concise requirements and not require tens of thousands and a lawyer to do it.
> 
> 3.  You gave all examples of integration to American Culture, not American Heritage this is two different concepts. Embracing the culture is the path to success in America.  This isn't Sweden where you can live in your own lil ethnosphere and never have to step foot out of the 6 blocks around your house to get shit done.   We need to continue to remove any barrier from allowing anyone of any race, creed, sex, culture, gender to succeed whenever and wherever if they are the best person for the job.    Equal Opportunity, stay with me this isn't a lefty screed, is the surest way to pulling in people of all backgrounds into American Culture and show they can succeed because they are good at what they do.


How do you differentiate between those who want to be citizens and those who don't? Also how do you differentiate those who want to integrate into American culture or American heritage and those who don't?


----------



## Oglooger (May 28, 2020)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> How do you differentiate between those who want to be citizens and those who don't? Also how do you differentiate those who want to integrate into American culture or American heritage and those who don't?


Have them do a ritual where they must burn the flag of their previous country while doing the pledge they do during the naturalization process.
It's a way to show the previous identity is dead, and from the ashes an American is born.


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 28, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Most people eligible to vote are registered with the Democratic Party and most independents lean blue. The country is majority Democrat and the only thing stopping an actual Blue Wave is Trump's powerful personality and the utter corruption of the Democratic party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The Democrats have long been known as the people's party, while the Republicans are seen as the rich man's party. Since 2012, and especially after 2016, the masks have fallen off and more and more people are realizing that they are both about the rich and powerful. I lean 'blue' but I ain't voting for the democrats unless they purge themselves.   

If the GOP actually reforms itself into a populist party, I think I can handle voting for them. They may still do stupid stuff, but I would have rather have the dumb party with a good heart instead of a dumb party that is corrupt. Again,


----------



## heyitsmike (May 30, 2020)

No amnesty to a single fucking illegal. You would think they'd go, 'Hmm, maybe the people who gave me amnesty aren't that bad.' But no. They'll still hate the GOP. Importing people to vote against is so stupid you'd have to be a Democrat to do it.

This discussion is basically worthless because this shit is way bigger than American politics and will play out on a global scale. All center-right parties like the GOP, Tories and the Coalition are moving towards nationalist populism and a repudiation of the last 30 years. All center-left parties like the Dems, Labour and ALP are becoming more globalist elitist and an affirmation of the last 30 years. I don't think there will be any outliers.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 30, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Conservatives who don’t conserve anything.



Disagree with this part. Some things just aren't worth conserving (looking at the traditionalists who want to LARP as the Religious Right 2: Catholic Style) and honestly a good chunk of the shit that a lot of the "hurr durr what are we conserving?" crowd pushes for is precisely what killed the wider conservative movement in America, especially when the Neocons hid behind those bullshit issues to provide wedge issues and shore up a stable voting block of Christian traditionalists like the Democrats did with the black community using gibs (and with Latinos using immigration and the border)

But the neocon-fundie alliance of the Reagan and Bush years was a monkey's paw, and I suspect a similar thing may happen to the neoliberal-SJW alliance, albeit in a different manner and to a lesser extent in the short-term.

Really, a Trump win in 2020 will seal the deal on the demise of the Sixth Party System and start a Seventh Party System much like the 1972 Election did for Fifth Party System.

Everything is changing rapidly in 2020, and we're not even at the national conventions, let alone the actual election.

Plus you've got a lot of old-school liberals and lapsed ex-Democrats (myself included) who are pissed at the DNC, the neoliberal corporate elites and their Woke Left toadies, and want them out of power.

At the same time, most of us don't want the Religious Right to come back either, whether it be the Neocon Protestant Boomers of the 80's, 90's, and early 2000's, or the edgy "Trad" Catholic Zoomers on /pol/ and Gab.

People like to paint the centrists and moderate liberals as fedora-tipping atheist strawmen, but there's a lot more moderates and centrists out there, but they are too afraid to speak out thanks to the age of social media, corporate censorship, cancel culture, and "deplatforming"

There's a literally silent majority who wants an end to this madness and as more of the Sixth Party Era bigwigs die of old age, a new generation will crop up.

I'd imagine in this new Seventh Party Era, the new generation on the left will be represented by people in the vein of The Squad, while the GOP types will try to go in the populist "South Park Republican" types to try and counter that shit, but who knows at this point?

Anything is possible, especially if the Late Zoomers and the Gen Alpha kids trend heavily right i in response to growing up under woke culture like the Millennials and Early Zoomers trend far to the left in response to growing up under the Bush-era Religious Right


----------



## Made In China (May 31, 2020)

The same future as the Democratic Party: corporate sellouts.  This seems to be what the average American wants though so I guess it's democracy working the way it's supposed to.


----------



## אΩ+1 (May 31, 2020)

It's almost like the people have been sold a version of historical narrative that history is predetermined, Like how the Jacobian Society wasn't purged rules over france, The Paris commune still exists, Luxemburg wasn't thrown into a river and was successful with the 1918 German Coup in Bavaria, Trotsky didn't fail in 1917 to invade the baltic states plus Finland, the CNTFAI manage to not get purged, the weathermen be successful during the days of rage,  the soviet union  still exists and Obama had a 3rd term. /sneed


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 31, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> I’d like to see real evidence of the shift that results in tangible policy change. Every nationalist/populist election gets instantly subverted: Trump now talking about the record low unemployment rates of black lesbians in wheelchairs instead of anything his base actually gives a shit about, Matteo Salvini is now intentionally locked out and Italy is getting flooded with rapefugees again, Austria’s shitlord parliament gets raked over the coals for shit that’s part and parcel of European politics the last several decades, Abe of Japan now loosening immigration requirements, etc. The only one who seems to be holding on is Orban and he predates all this nationalist surge by at least a decade. That and Netanyahu, who is the only nationalist allowed to be nationalist for reasons that are obvious.
> 
> If I recall, you’re the guy hoping baste asians and hispanics will save the day. I wish you the best of luck in that strategy. It hasn’t worked in over 40 years, I’d be curious to know what will make it work this time. Personally just a little white outreach will wipe out any immigration gains. A little unheard story was that there was actual attempts for Amish to get out and vote in 2016, which likely put it over the top for Trump in  Pennsylvania. The left got extremely asshurt about that one and then kept silent about it. Imagine if whites got even 5% the outreach attempts that are made towards blacks and hispanics.



Nah, I'm actually all for more white outreach although I do think Asians might become a swing vote in the next decade or so thanks to the way the Left is trending and becoming more in line with the Progressive Stack and black supremacy.

The Asian community will never become a solid Republican voter bloc, but if the Dems alienate them bad enough, they could become a bit of a swing vote like middle-class whites.

In the meantime, we do have to provide more outreach to whites and help flip certain blue states like Maine and Pennsylvania and make more purple states like Ohio go red.

I'm all in favor of more white outreach, but I don't want the GOP to go back to thinking that the Religious Right is still a viable platform nor do I want the edgy Zoomer "traditionalists" to try and become the new fundies. Those are the things that are just not worth conserving.

Hispanics will likely stay on the Dems' courtyard as long as the border isn't resolved and as long as certain key majority Latino states like California keep using gibs to further entrench the vote in their favor. They're not quite as in lockstep as the black voter bloc is, thanks to the Tejanos and Cuban-Americans, but those guys are outnumbered vastly.

A proper mix of white outreach, some Asian outreach, and keeping the traditionalists out of major power without completely disowning them or demonizing them like the fedora-tipping Dems did is the best way to go.

As long as the GOP doesn't go full fedora, the Christian conservatives will vote for them anyway simply because they're not actively hostile towards them like the Dems are. 

At the same time, going in on a morally conservative Bible-thumping platform did a lot to essentially kill the wider conservative movement in America once they outlived their usefulness for the neocons, and the prominence of the fundies in the Bush-era GOP helped lead to the rise of the SJW movement in the first place alongside other factors like the Great Recession and the compromised education system.


----------



## heyitsmike (Jun 6, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The Asian community will never become a solid Republican voter bloc, but if the Dems alienate them bad enough, they could become a bit of a swing vote like middle-class whites.


Those fuckers can get a perfect score on their SAT but aren't smart enough to realize they're getting bent over by the Democrats.

It's the epitome of all book smarts, no street smarts.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 6, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I do think Asians might become a swing vote in the next decade or so thanks to the way the Left is trending and becoming more in line with the Progressive Stack and black supremacy.


Asian Americans used to be a Republican bloc but Republicans becoming more anti-immigration pushed Asian Americans into the Democratic camp. If Republicans want to get the Asian vote they have to be for open borders. Also most asians don't hate BLM or progressive stuff they're either supportive of it or don't know/don't care.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Open borders are the ruin of nations, I'd rather the GOP put all their resources into white outreach then have them tacitly accept the country turning into an outpost of the third-world. That said, I don't buy that all minorities are in favor of open borders. I think the GOP is capable of getting enough of the minority vote without compromising on enforcement of immigration law provided that they are smart and clever in their rhetoric.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 7, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> I’d like to see real evidence of the shift that results in tangible policy change. Every nationalist/populist election gets instantly subverted: Trump now talking about the record low unemployment rates of black lesbians in wheelchairs instead of anything his base actually gives a shit about, Matteo Salvini is now intentionally locked out and Italy is getting flooded with rapefugees again, Austria’s shitlord parliament gets raked over the coals for shit that’s part and parcel of European politics the last several decades, Abe of Japan now loosening immigration requirements, etc. The only one who seems to be holding on is Orban and he predates all this nationalist surge by at least a decade. That and Netanyahu, who is the only nationalist allowed to be nationalist for reasons that are obvious.
> 
> If I recall, you’re the guy hoping baste asians and hispanics will save the day. I wish you the best of luck in that strategy. It hasn’t worked in over 40 years, I’d be curious to know what will make it work this time. Personally just a little white outreach will wipe out any immigration gains. A little unheard story was that there was actual attempts for Amish to get out and vote in 2016, which likely put it over the top for Trump in  Pennsylvania. The left got extremely asshurt about that one and then kept silent about it. Imagine if whites got even 5% the outreach attempts that are made towards blacks and hispanics.



I don’t expect the based Asians and Latinos to save the day. I just want them to scorch the Earth and destroy the country so that the Blacks can't have it. I accept that Whites are too much of a lost cause anymore and the best hope we have to salvage the situation is Castizo Futurism. Jeb Bush was playing the long game on immigration, and we didn't realize it.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 7, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I don’t expect the based Asians and Latinos to save the day. I just want them to scorch the Earth and destroy the country so that the Blacks can't have it. I accept that Whites are too much of a lost cause anymore and the best hope we have to salvage the situation is Castizo Futurism. Jeb Bush was playing the long game on immigration, and we didn't realize it.



Yeb Surge 2024.


----------

